
In Search of Norbert Wiener, the Father of Cybernetics (2005) - dr_dshiv
https://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/20/books/review/dark-hero-of-the-information-age-the-original-computer-geek.html
======
dr_dshiv
TLDR; He was Jewish, his wife was a nazi, told him that his colleagues slept
with their daughter, he cut off communication with them without explanation.
And Cybernetics died.

Also, he introduced the idea of information as a "thing" and contributed to
the foundation of AI.

